# Trainers in Hampshire area



## M.Pol (25 July 2017)

Hello! 

As the title suggests I am looking for a trainer. 

I am relatively new to the Hampshire area after living up north so don't have many horsey contacts for advice down here. I'm near Winchester but have transport. 

I recently bought a new horse and have been having some lessons at my yard with a really good instructor. However she is only rising 5 so I want to get her out to new environments for lessons/clinics in the area and I also think it would be beneficial to see someone else's point of view with her. 
She isn't tricky but still quite green and easily distracted/bored in the arena so I'm looking for suggestions for an instructor who's good with young horses and keeping lessons really fun and positive for her (and me) and someone that will happily cover flat/poles/baby jumping. 

Also does anyone know any good clinics coming up/where I can find details of any. All of the ones I find seem to be during the week which is fine every now and then but seems to be all of them. 

Ultimately I want to event her but just really keen to get her out seeing a bit of everything for a few months.

Thanks and sorry for the essay!


----------



## planete (25 July 2017)

Charlie Samuel-Camps seems very popular at the moment. She has a website and is on FB.  Events in South Hampshire can be found on the events page of the NFED website.  The same site lists local instructors in the services directory.  Sparsholt college usually hold clinics too. I would go and watch lessons first and decide who might suit your horse and yourself.


----------



## milliepup (31 July 2017)

Have a look at Daisy Jackson Dressage. Fantastic with young horses and she does quite a few clinics. Good luck.&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## asmp (31 July 2017)

Have you had a look on www.nfed.co.uk?  There are often clinics advertised there.  Plus what about joining a Riding Club?  I believe there is a Winchester one.


----------



## M.Pol (31 July 2017)

Thanks for the replies  

I have contacted Charlie but still waiting for a reply - have now also had a look on NFED and she does seem to do a lot of clinics so I'm guessing quite popular. 

I did have a look at the Winchester riding club but their clinics mostly seem to be week days as well which isn't great with work (obviously could take the odd day off for them but not ideal for something regular)

I'll have a look at Daisy Jackson now as well.


----------



## PaintPony (16 August 2017)

Have you tried Roland Bellido? He's amazing, and works around Christchurch. Keeps lessons fun, very easy to talk to. I've been having lessons with him for over a year and my riding has changed so much!


----------



## M.Pol (1 April 2018)

Does anyone have experience with Alec Miles? Both as an instructor and for livery? 

Thanks


----------

